# ~Jim Bowie Pen Box~ (pic heavy)



## seamus7227 (Jul 17, 2012)

This is a follow-up to the Jim Bowie Pen thread. Well, I finally had the opportunity to meet John Hubbard, the designer of the Jim Bowie pen box. What a pleasure to visit with him and have the privilege of seeing the box in person. So here are some photos of the completed project along with pictures of myself and John this past sunday morning in San Antonio. 


John utilized a cigar box to create the display















The ink has a whiskey smell and is brown in color by appearance! 







 This is under the lid of the box.




 The photo above and below this are the lid.






 This photo came from a wall just outside of the Alamo that in the courtyard area that gives visitors a run down of events as they occurred and i found it fitting to take the picture of Bowie himself.



 up close of the 4pc commerative stamps 


 John(left) and myself(right)

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 17, 2012)

Oh, I forgot the flat picture of the coin after I cut it out! 

We'll call this the Tru-Bowie™ coin



Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## lsweeney (Jul 17, 2012)

*TEXAN*

Make me proud to be "Born a Native Texan"

Great work guys

and thanks


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 17, 2012)

Jim Bowie...he was that english musicain who dressed up in make up and wierd womens clothing right?:wink:  And on a side note, I bet  John feels like he belongs in the pages of GQ magzine standing next to you!  In all seriousness though, that box is awesome!


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 17, 2012)

D.Oliver said:


> Jim Bowie...he was that english musicain who dressed up in make up and wierd womens clothing right?:wink: And on a side note, I bet John feels like he belongs in the pages of GQ magzine standing next to you! In all seriousness though, that box is awesome!


 
Yeah! me and my armpit sweat stain and all!


----------



## boxerman (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow that turn awesome. You guys did a outstanding job on the pen & box. Kundos to you all. Well this be on display some where?


----------



## bluwolf (Jul 18, 2012)

Terrific job. That's a really sharp set.

Mike


----------



## Papa mark (Jul 18, 2012)

Great job by both of you. That is one outstanding set.


----------



## wizard (Jul 18, 2012)

Seamus, That is one beautiful commemorative set !!!! Great planning...and meticulous attention to detail every step of the way!!! Regards, Doc


----------



## fitzman163 (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice Seamus! Remember the Alamo!


----------



## Haynie (Jul 19, 2012)

Amazing execution.  Question is what do you do with it now?


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 19, 2012)

Too cool! Extremely impressive.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 19, 2012)

Haynie said:


> Amazing execution. Question is what do you do with it now?


 
That is a question for Darrell Eisner (Scotian12), but i would think, "to hope for a buyer"


----------



## boxerman (Jul 19, 2012)

Maybe auction it off.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jul 20, 2012)

Here is a link to John Hubbard, the artist who builds custom pen boxes using cigar boxes for anyone interested in viewing his work.


----------

